# Still think you don't need a compact?



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

I know we are not riding the Giro and racing at the top level, but the best climber in the world used a 34/32 on the Zoncolan

From velo news
_Alberto Contador once again stopped to switch bikes ahead of a decisive summit finish. With about 50km to go, Contador slowed down, rolled behind the Saxo Bank lead car and quickly swapped frames. Saxo Bank mechanic Faustino Muñoz told VeloNews the switch was for a “slightly lighter” frame for the final climb up Zoncolan. Contador rode a 34×32 up the Zoncolan, which allowed him to keep a high cadence on the ramps as steep as 22 percent._


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Yep. I still think I don't need a compact.

Why?

Because I'm not racing up the 'effing Zoncolan. When I do, I'll get a compact.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

I don't get why this had to be directed to this Northern California sub forum in particular. Did the entire state pass a law banning compacts or something?

Don't forget he also used a cassette with a 32t. Need one of those as well? Sheesh.


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

I just need his cardiovascular system.


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

Its posted here because this is where I live, ride and meet people to ride with.

The topic of "Should I get a compact" comes up a lot in this sub forum.

I ride with a 57yo women who has a 29t in the rear and a compact and it allows her to climb some of the biggest hills in the area (OLH) in her 50t. So yes maybe a 29 or 32 in the rear is a real consideration for some. 

I posted this because I find it really interesting that the likes of AC did not let their ego get in the way of how to ride a specific course, when I see much more mortals rip themselves apart for absolutely no reason other than refusing to get a compact. 

If you watched the stage it had to leave you wondering what gearing he was using because his cadence was considerably faster than Niboli. I was watching this stage thinking WTF does he have a 34 in the rear? I was close, a 32 in the rear is really interesting, wondering if the bike was running an XX rear derailleur to accommodate the cog size.


----------



## poff (Jul 21, 2007)

Zoncolan is a fun little climb somewhere in Italy. Contador is just chicken. Just kidding!


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

heythorp said:


> Its posted here because this is where I live, ride and meet people to ride with.
> 
> The topic of "Should I get a compact" comes up a lot in this sub forum.
> 
> ...


Did it ever occur to you (or have you ever watched Nibali race before) that he prefers a lower cadence than Clenbutador? He rode the same kind of cadence and pace in his Vuelta win last year.

Not everybody is a gangly, bobbing mess of form that is Clenbutador.


----------



## dutch biker (Jul 30, 2008)

Guess i am just a wussy, but yes i ride a triple


----------



## alex3780 (Nov 7, 2009)

robdamanii said:


> Because I'm not racing up the 'effing Zoncolan.


That's true. You're out climbing the Cat 4's of Hudson Valley, NY. Come out to NorCal (ya know, where Heythorp posted) and you might change your tune - and your chainrings.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

heythorp said:


> The topic of "Should I get a compact" comes up a lot in this sub forum.


Really? This year there's only been like 4-5 thread's mentioning the use of a compact. The last thread actually asking about the use of a compact off-the-bat was in November still. And from there, it's not like compacts were antagonized like your OP makes it sound like. 

And regarding AC's selection. He's done this before - in the 2008 Giro - with some X.0 components and prototype cassette iirc. I believe he ran an Apex cassette, and I'm pretty sure he was a bit of an influence for creating the group...which was created answer both ends of the gearing "argument" as a go-anywhere option. As rob said, it's simply a case of AC's preference running a higher cadence, nothing that was challenging his ego.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Ventruck said:


> I don't get why this had to be directed to this Northern California sub forum in particular. Did the entire state pass a law banning compacts or something?
> 
> Don't forget he also used a cassette with a 32t. Need one of those as well? Sheesh.


Because we have Sierra Road!!! 

Actually, some posters just post in one forum. And it can be their regional one. So I wouldn't discourage any posting here. In truth, we could use a ton more action in the Norcal forum.

fc


----------



## izzyfly (Jul 10, 2009)

francois said:


> Because we have Sierra Road!!!
> 
> Actually, some posters just post in one forum. And it can be their regional one. So I wouldn't discourage any posting here. In truth, we could use a ton more action in the Norcal forum.
> 
> fc


Yes, NorCal's got Sierra Road, Garin in the east bay, Euclid in Berkeley with a 24% gradient, and that sloppy mess of a climb with 15% average gradient (like the Zoncalon) -Welch Creek ! Give me compact or give me Contador's legs!


----------



## clayton.cole23 (Feb 25, 2011)

robdamanii said:


> Did it ever occur to you (or have you ever watched Nibali race before) that he prefers a lower cadence than Clenbutador? He rode the same kind of cadence and pace in his Vuelta win last year.
> 
> Not everybody is a gangly, bobbing mess of form that is Clenbutador.


^^This^^

I'm a mortal and ride and live in Italy, don't use a compact for any of the climbs, 4k bumps or 18km Monte whatever. But as a mortal my climbs are done and finished in one day, not multiple 180km+ days with over 4000m of climbing. I think it is fun to listen to people justify why they have a compact or why their higher weight helps them faster on the flats and descents. Funny. 

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/76886811 
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/85460934 
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/82737198


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

Ventruck said:


> Really? This year there's only been like 4-5 thread's mentioning the use of a compact. The last thread actually asking about the use of a compact off-the-bat was in November still.


Actually for how little action this sub forum gets, 4 or 5 in a year is at least frequent if not a lot. 

There is a reason why the Nor Cal RBR site does not do as well as Nor Cal MTBR site. I will let some of you figure out why for yourself.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I figure the pro's are riding 10-50% faster than me, pretty much in any given situation. They're probably 30% faster than me on average for a decent climb or over a long stage, though much less than this on a descent. It doesn't make sense for me to be limited to the same gears as those guys. I typically run a compact and a 12-25.

Also, I do ride, and very very occasionally race, hills from time-to-time that approach the steepness of the Zoncolan. Bohlman Road, Welch Creek and a few others in the Bay Area have similar profiles to the Zoncolan, though not quite as sustained and about half as long. The Zoncolan is a bit of an outlier in the mountains that the Grand Tours typically ride up. There's certainly nothing like that in the Tour de France.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Ventruck said:


> I don't get why this had to be directed to this Northern California sub forum in particular. Did the entire state pass a law banning compacts or something?


It's CA, they pass laws thinking they know what's best for you (typical politician). So they are banned. Some politician felt we all needed to just suck it up and get better. 

OK not really, but there are some nice mountains around here that I love to spin up. Or, I should say my knees love it.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

francois said:


> Because we have Sierra Road!!!
> 
> Actually, some posters just post in one forum. And it can be their regional one. So I wouldn't discourage any posting here. In truth, we could use a ton more action in the Norcal forum.
> 
> fc


The local terrain merits it being a discussion topic within the regional forum, IMO.

My issue is whether to go with the 12-27 I used to have or the 11-25 I have now. I don't need the 27, but I feel like there are more redundant gears now. Blah.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

alex3780 said:


> That's true. You're out climbing the Cat 4's of Hudson Valley, NY. Come out to NorCal (ya know, where Heythorp posted) and you might change your tune - and your chainrings.


Not likely. I've climbed plenty of mid to upper teen grades for upwards of 3 miles on standard gearing and survived just fine. 

I still don't understand why people feel obsessed to claim that "you have to ride a compact." I'll ride whatever I find is proper for my climbing ability, TYVM.

As long as it's not a triple, I don't care what you ride.


----------



## WaitWienie (Feb 15, 2010)

I always see threads about this and my question is. If you can ride a standard 39/54 in front, why not run a compact 34/50 and drop the rear cassette down 2 spots to run a straighter chain line? Then you always have an option if your dying or it is a casual group ride to go slower. If you care about times and have to much ego to run a 34 then my comment would be " it's not about how you get it done it's about what you get done." 

Chris


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

WaitWienie said:


> I always see threads about this and my question is. If you can ride a standard 39/54 in front, why not run a compact 34/50 and drop the rear cassette down 2 spots to run a straighter chain line? Then you always have an option if your dying or it is a casual group ride to go slower.
> 
> Chris





> Bicycle shops commonly recommend against "cross-chaining" which is using the smallest rear cog with the smallest front ring, or the largest rear cog and the largest front ring. Bicycle chains are quite flexible, and will work well at various other then perfectly straight. Cross-chaining is primarily an issue when the chain hits the front rings. As a simple rule, if a gear combination causes a rubbing problem, avoid that gear.


http://www.parktool.com/blog/repair-help/chainline-concepts

Since it's not going to destroy my chain any faster, and I'm not bothered by a 2 or 3 tooth jump (since cassettes are designed so that the jumps are all as close to the same as possible, percentage wise) then why change my crankset? If I'm suffering that badly on a climb, I need to get stronger or get off and walk, not go buy a smaller crankset. 

Slower paced group rides are just a chance to work on pedal stroke at lower cadences. 

IMHO.


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

alex3780 said:


> That's true. You're out climbing the Cat 4's of Hudson Valley, NY. Come out to NorCal (ya know, where Heythorp posted) and you might change your tune - and your chainrings.


I made that move, but didn't find that it required any gearing changes.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

robdamanii said:


> Not likely. I've climbed plenty of mid to upper teen grades for upwards of 3 miles on standard gearing and survived just fine.
> 
> I still don't understand why people feel obsessed to claim that "you have to ride a compact." I'll ride whatever I find is proper for my climbing ability, TYVM.
> 
> As long as it's not a triple, I don't care what you ride.


Why would it matter if it was a triple? Chances are since you can do the 13+% grade on a 39, then you will blow by them. As you said above, people ride what works for them. I had a triple. I love to spin up them hills. I have a compact now that I can put a 32t cassette on. I get passed, but I also pass people.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Instead of a compact, you can always go super big on the cassette. Here's David Millar's setup from a couple of days ago at the Giro d'Italia - 34 tooth cassette (or more?) and a huge cage RD!


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

ziscwg said:


> Why would it matter if it was a triple? Chances are since you can do the 13+% grade on a 39, then you will blow by them. As you said above, people ride what works for them. I had a triple. I love to spin up them hills. I have a compact now that I can put a 32t cassette on. I get passed, but I also pass people.


The triple comment was a joke that very obviously flew right over your head, even with the smiley face...


----------

